# Quite tempted by a B&R WW2 Regulateur (Bomber)



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

This is my first incursion in this section of the forum so a good day to all of you.

Among my very many watches there is not a B&R and until now the reason was that I like them in general but not enough to buy one also considering their significant price. For the record I tend to favour Breitlings. But now having seen several pics of the WW2 Regulateur I believe it's time to seriously consider a purchase.

My questions to you are: is there anybody around here who has one? In the affirmative how is everyday life with it? Also I was not able to find out its thickness and weight.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

BR WW2 Vintage Heritage = Mine + Photos ;-)

No unfortunately not mine but the link may prove helpful.

Less bling than a Breitling so for me that is better.

Buy one and post some pics


----------



## dlhussain (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried one on recently, very nice even on small wrists. IMO if it had same dial as ww1 heritage it would be perfect retro aviator watch!! But love the case


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Kilovolt- welcome to the dark side!
You can't go wrong with the WW2 a truly magnificent piece and one of the most interesting watches from B&R in a while.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this watch. I have a BR01-92 Heritage now, and really enjoy it. The WW2 is definitely on my short list.


----------



## heuer_1153 (Sep 9, 2012)

Came very close to buying one but it just looked silly on my 6.5ish inches wrist. Fantastic looking watch though.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

How early can one buy a XMas gift for himself? Last year it was a Navitimer 01 around the 10th of November and my wife was rather noisy about it. Maybe I have to wait until the end of the month ... ;-)


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> How early can one buy a XMas gift for himself? Last year it was a Navitimer 01 around the 10th of November and my wife was rather noisy about it. Maybe I have to wait until the end of the month ... ;-)


Depends if you actually believe in Christmas, if you do not it can be anytime and any day of the year.

Tomorrow sounds a good day to me, so don't even wait until the end of the month.

Tell your wife you have stopped believing in Christmas so I have decided not to wait and I am buying my brand new WW2 tomorrow before the world ends on the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] of December according to the Mayan Calendar.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> How early can one buy a XMas gift for himself? Last year it was a Navitimer 01 around the 10th of November and my wife was rather noisy about it. Maybe I have to wait until the end of the month ... ;-)


...if its your money, who cares!!! ;-)
NEVER too early!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

A rather early Santa directly from B&R Paris

























Let me cuddle my new baby for a while then I'll be ready for more pics and comments ... ;-)


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> A rather early Santa directly from B&R Paris
> 
> Let me cuddle my new baby for a while then I'll be ready for more pics and comments ... ;-)


Congrats on a great looking watch.

I just picked up a Navitimer 01 LE, or I'd be right there with you. In the immortal words of Wayne Campbell, "Oh yes, it will be mine".


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats!

The watch looks fantastic. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations.
Wear it well and in good health!
Santa never brings me such items :-(


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

nicely done Kilovolt!
...I happen to be sat next to the young lady who dealt with your purchase!
She says, that you were a pleasure to deal with 

congrats and all the best!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

simoncudd said:


> nicely done Kilovolt!
> ...I happen to be sat next to the young lady who dealt with your purchase!
> She says, that you were a pleasure to deal with
> 
> congrats and all the best!


You mean Barbara D? She was great! :-!

Now to more serious business (don't tell Barbara ...). Apparently the last 50 years have gone by for nothing and I still want to see what's inside things. But ... the caseback of this bomber is really odd:

















Has anybody an idea of what type of dye/opener I should use for a safe opening without leaving marks? :-s


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> Has anybody an idea of what type of dye/opener I should use for a safe opening without leaving marks? :-s


I let 10 days go by so the watch is no longer brand new then I tried with my sticky ball: successful! b-)









It was just an experiment in case I had to adjust my Bomber if it was 1/2 secs slow, the nearest B&R service center is 80 km away. But for now the watch is perfect so I closed it immediately.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on regulateur! Ever since I first discovered this watch I wanted one... I would love to hear more about yoor on wrist experiences and more photos please!

Cheers
John


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

As somebody else has already said the turning lugs make this watch more wearable than its sheer size would let you think. Additionally the weight (130 grams) is just about right, not too light neither too heavy.

On the negative side, but this is common to regulators, even if the lume is sufficiently bright it is in practice not possible to read the time in the dark because the hours hand is too small.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Would you stop posting updates in this thread? I'm subscribed, and every time you keep me coming back here it makes me want to order this watch! ;-)


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Would you stop posting updates in this thread? I'm subscribed, and every time you keep me coming back here it makes me want to order this watch! ;-)


Sorry it my fault... I really like the look of this watch its the price that is the sticking point for me. Although I have seen it offered on Newegg of all places for a lower price but not sure of the specifics...

Newegg.com - Bell and Ross WW2 Regulateur Automatic Mens Watch BRWW2-REG-HER/SCA

John


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

cooperj said:


> Sorry it my fault... I really like the look of this watch its the price that is the sticking point for me. Although I have seen it offered on Newegg of all places for a lower price but not sure of the specifics...
> 
> Newegg.com - Bell and Ross WW2 Regulateur Automatic Mens Watch BRWW2-REG-HER/SCA
> 
> John


Yea...just kidding around. I'll definitely add this watch to my collection...just trying to hold off for now. I purchase most of my watches from Govberg, so I'll get with them once I can't wait any longer.

In case you didn't see it...Jomashop is selling that watch through Newegg.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

and a couple more


----------

